# Arte Streams speichern



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. August 2009)

Hi,
weiß jemand wie man Streams von Arte auf seinem Rechner speichern kann?
Beziehungsweise wo werden den WMV Streams zwischengespeichert?

Hab schon mit den unterschiedlichsten Tools versucht den Stream abzugreifen aber ich bekomme z.B mit dem WM Recorder höchstens ein paar Sekunden gespeichert.

Den Stream kann ich auch mit VLC abspielen nur speichern klappt irgendwie nicht. Wo speichert den VLC den Stream zwischen?

Habs mit VLC jetzt übern Mac hin bekommen. Scheinbar habe ich auf meinem PC die Probleme gehabt wegen meinem Downloadproblem welches ich hier schon mal gepostet hatte: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/internet-dsl-flatrate/343460-probleme-mit-download-aus-firefox.html

Viele Grüße


----------

